# 1917-1918 Columbia Military Model Bicycle



## Bozman (Sep 16, 2018)

Today was a great day. Finished a 2 year long project. This rare beauty has original paint. It had the original rubber mud guard that I removed and will be making a reproduction for it to save the original. 

The last thing I need is the correct main bearing cones and locking nuts. The main bearings have a 1 3/4 inch inside diameter and use a 9 ball main bearing vice the more common 10 ball type. 

I built out a set of cones and parts but they are too wide. 

Blunt 35 rims for ridability and am building out the original rims for show. 

I added the drop stand and reflector from a 1922 Columbia Military Model bicycle. This way it parks and stores easier. Bell and gangway horn because I can! 

I found that this brand of OD paint matches the origin as l paint pretty close. 


















Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Sep 16, 2018)

WOW !!! Nice job !!!


----------



## Bozman (Sep 16, 2018)

catfish said:


> WOW !!! Nice job !!!



Thank you my friend. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## blackcat (Sep 17, 2018)

Hello;
Superb restoration, it's very good job.
Congratulations to you  MISTER BOZMAN !
Cheers;
Serge


----------



## Bozman (Sep 17, 2018)

I'll be patterning out the rubber mud guard and let everyone share the pattern. If I can make a good reproduction I'll share my technique. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## johan willaert (Sep 18, 2018)

Excellent job... A Columbia Military model is still on my want list... Only have the headbadge for now...


----------



## Bozman (Nov 12, 2018)

3 years of research and restoration came to fruition on Sunday 11/11/2018. My son and I got to take my 1918 Columbia Military Model Bicycle and the 1915 Pope built Lenox Bicycle up 5th Ave in the NYC Veterans day parade commemorating the 100th Anniversary of the end of WWI. 

A memory to last a lifetime. 









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## johan willaert (Nov 12, 2018)

Super!!


----------



## manuel rivera (Nov 12, 2018)

Awesome!  I would love to own a military bike.


----------



## blackcat (Nov 12, 2018)

Hello;
I'm really happy for you !
Serge


----------



## johan willaert (Nov 13, 2018)

From the MVPA Facebook Page


----------



## Bozman (Nov 14, 2018)

johan willaert said:


> From the MVPA Facebook Page
> 
> View attachment 900665



Looks like they stole my image!  :-D


----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2018)

Very nice job !


----------



## Rockman9 (Nov 14, 2018)

Wow! Congratulations on a superb restore and an incredible experience on 11/11/18


----------

